# Know anything about Solo



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder, Solo Standards in Oklahoma? I have been searching for a standard poodle and plan to get one hopefully in the spring or summer for a pet, not for show. I am in Arkansas and am hoping to get one that is sort of close, so that I can go pick the dog up when the time comes. I really like the appearance of her dogs and the things she says in her website.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a huge red flag... They breed so-called "royal" poodles, a size variety that does not exist. Poodles are not meant to be extreme in size and breeding oversized is a marketing gimmick and is a disservice to the breed.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Agree with PaddleAddict!

The terms royal standard, teacup, and tiny teacup are marketing names, and are not recognized by any major kennel club.
Source : Poodle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(I know wikipedia isn't always the best place to cite for accuracy however with this i agree!)


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with the others. One other aspect I noticed, and some may disagree - but I am not a fan of kennels. I would want a puppy raised in the home. A puppy raised with the family is exposed to a lot of things they would miss out on if they were in a kennel. Things like doorbells, TV, phones ringing, kids coming and going etc - these are all parts of everyday life...and when the pup comes into your home there is enough new stuff for him/her to deal with, nevermind the basics.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Poodle Head said:


> I agree with the others. One other aspect I noticed, and some may disagree - but I am not a fan of kennels. I would want a puppy raised in the home. A puppy raised with the family is exposed to a lot of things they would miss out on if they were in a kennel. Things like doorbells, TV, phones ringing, kids coming and going etc - these are all parts of everyday life...and when the pup comes into your home there is enough new stuff for him/her to deal with, nevermind the basics.


I didint see anywhere on the site that said she kennel raises her pups, i see where it says she has a kennel on the property to use when she has too.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

dawns said:


> I didint see anywhere on the site that said she kennel raises her pups, i see where it says she has a kennel on the property to use when she has too.


All breeders who have dogs of both sexes need somewhere safe for bitches to go when they are on heat and not intended to be mated that cycle. If the 'kennel' is just a secure place on site where a bitch can relax while she's in heat, I personally wouldn't see a problem with it. Other breeders may send the bitch (or dogs) to a relative or close friend.

I googled them and had a look. Although I personally don't like that they are breeding for larger poodles, I suppose some people might prefer that in a pet. If you do decide to buy from them, you should be aware that bigger dogs are at higher risk of bloat (I chose a smaller standard partly for this reason). There are some things on the site I thought were positive, such as that they seem to have health tests for their breeding stock. There was a rehomed dog, I think on their previous litters page, who failed his hip test and was rehomed as a pet, which I think is good. It looks like they have a nice environment for their dogs too.

If you are still interested in them, email and ask some questions. This should help you gauge whether you'd like a dog from them and if they're people you'd like to deal with.


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

I looked at her site and she seems to be a serious breeder and not a kennel/puppy mill person. She loves her dogs and they seem like they are house dogs most of the time. Her previous puppy owners have done a variety of things with their dogs and she seems to stress temperment. I think I would be comfortable into looking in their pups. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

> I didint see anywhere on the site that said she kennel raises her pups, i see where it says she has a kennel on the property to use when she has too.


I think you're right. I didn't read too much into it, I just saw a big kennel and assumed :foot-in-mouth:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I went and looked at her website. I think her dogs are very pretty and would make great pets. They are not "show type" dogs, but lovely just the same. I prefer a refined poodle, a bit more graceful in looks, but that is just a personal opinion. I would feel comfortable purchasing from this breeder.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like that she does health testing and I don't see her as a BYB. I would be very concerned because of the size of the risk of bloat as Zrycona has pointed out. There might be more issues with hips and joints. Were you looking for an oversized dog or are you just looking for a nice standard?


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comments, this forum is a great learning tool for me. I have been wanting a spoo for along time and I just want to do this right when the time finally comes and am trying to learn all I can right now. I really like the environment that her dogs appear to live in. I'm not searching for one to be overly large, but the weight and height that she list didn't seem extreme from what I've read about the breed. I'm not interested at all in showing a dog, but am very concerned about getting good temperment, which she seems like she works toward.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't find her Poodles that Large or out of range. Her Sire is Larger at 28" but he is by no means a Moose, chunky, clunky or bunky looking. He is actually larger than what he appears in Photo's. She has a 23" female which in no way is a "large" Poodle & her other 2 I think are 25 & 26" maybe slight large for a female but again I find them on the graceful side. 
Yes, she does hips & eyes which is a great beginning but what about SA, & all the other problems Spoo Breeders test for?

I would go & make a visit if you are close enough buy throught the months to get a comfortable feel & then make your decsion.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm on another poodle forum, where one member has an absolutely wonderful, loving and gorgeous female from this breeder. From what the member has written about the breeder, and how she feels about and cares for her dogs, I would not hesitate to get a pup from Solo Standards. I just wish I lived closer; my personal preference is not to have a pup shipped, but the breeder is just too far from where I live. :-(


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you Cailinriley for letting me know that. She has many beautiful pictures of her past puppies that are posted on her website, but it's great to hear about her dogs from another source. I am trying so hard to be careful to find the right puppy from a good breeder, and I am really falling for her dogs.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally I would purchase a dog from a show or performance breeder, ideally if they do both. That runs health tests on their breeding stock. Looks like they do hips at least. Standards need more health testing than the other varieties, and normally your stud dog should have the most extensive testing. Looks like Mona has the most testing..Testing is important so you are more apt to have a healthy pet that will live many years.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I just have to follow up on this. I finally did purchase a beautiful brown standard poodle from Solo and brought her home yesterday. This breeder was fantastic to deal with. Since this is my first poodle, I'm certainly not experienced in this, but this lady impressed me very much. I was just looking for a standard poodle that would be healthy and have a great temperment for a pet. Her place is amazingly clean, and she has been excellent at communication with me and has given me quite a bit of guidance on the grooming, since I intend to learn to do it myself. She and her husband love their dogs very much, and the dogs actually live with them, not just out in a kennel, though they do have a kennel. All of her dogs were so friendly and well behaved. There is an amazing story about a transport service losing one of their dogs and her husband making the trip from Oklahoma to Maryland to try to find their poodle, Mona. He even slept on the ground in a tent until he could rescue her and bring her back home. My husband is already talking about getting a second poodle, and we will certainly consider her first if we really do that.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

kdias said:


> I just have to follow up on this. I finally did purchase a beautiful brown standard poodle from Solo and brought her home yesterday.


Congratulations!! Have you thought of a name, yet? Can't wait to see photos of your new girl. I'm not surprised you're already planning for a second spoo. I totally understand how easy it is to become afflicted with MPS (Multiple Poodle Syndrome). If we had more energy, time, space and funds, I'd love to add to our own pack. For now, three seems to be a good number. 

Please keep us updated on your new girl. If she turns out to be anything like the poodle I know on the other forum, then you've got yourself a precious gem, for sure. Puppies are a lot of work, but they're, oh, so worth it!! Give her extra hugs and cuddles from me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition! I am so happy to hear you had such a positive and pleasant experience with your breeder. Please keep us posted on your young lady and post some pictures when you can.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your poodle.  I'm glad you are happy with her and with her breeder.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is great news that you had a wonderful experience. Post pictures when you can.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your new little girl!


----------

